
WildDuck IMAP server compresses emails by 56% - andris9
https://github.com/nodemailer/wildduck#storage
======
jepler
This looks cool, anybody used it yet?

~~~
andris9
I don't think it's been used much as the project is fairly new. Wild Duck
powers [https://ethereal.email/](https://ethereal.email/) but this is mostly
for fuzzy testing purposes, I hope to get strange emails that would fail the
system.

I've been building Wild Duck to replace the Courier based mail cluster we have
deployed for 150k+ mailboxes in my day job. The current system really shows
its age and something better was needed.

